# Sail Fishing Vessels



## davetodd

Discussion thread for Sail Fishing Vessels. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## c/o george clifford

davetodd said:


> Discussion thread for Sail Fishing Vessels. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


I have connections with Patrington, East Riding of Yorkshire - generations of the Parrott family, fishermen on the English censuses. Any early photographs of Patrington Haven/Patrington? What size vessel would they have used, in late 1700's/early 1800's?


----------

